# Nevera de compresor de coche



## echuja (Ago 14, 2013)

nevera ezetil de funciona perfecta conectada a 220 y a 12 cuando el motor del coche esta encendido pero cuando el motor esta apagado no funciona, la nevera tiene un controlador de batería, me gustaría saber como arreglarla.


----------



## dearlana (Ago 21, 2013)

echuja dijo:


> nevera ezetil de funciona perfecta conectada a 220 y a 12 cuando el motor del coche esta encendido pero cuando el motor esta apagado no funciona, la nevera tiene un controlador de batería, me gustaría saber como arreglarla.



----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola echuja:

Las baterías de Plomo-Ácido de los coches nunca deben bajar de los 10,5 Voltios porque se vuelven irrecuperables. Las cargas posteriores se convierten en insuficientes progresivas.

Por eso los convertidores tienen un sistema que detecta cuando la batería del coche, bajo carga, se aproxima a los 10,5 Voltios. Y se autodesconectan.

Cuando el motor del coche está funcionando, el alternador proporciona un Amperaje extra que evita que la tensión de la batería baje a 10,5 e incluso que no baje de 12 Voltios.

Con la nevera pasa igual.

-------------------------------------

Puedes modificar el circuito de la nevera para que siga trabajando con tensiones de 10,5 Voltios y menos pero vas a inutilizar la batería de tu coche.

Puedes hasta prescindir del resto del circuito de la nevera que no sea termostato-circuito de refrigeración y la nevera seguirá trabajando hasta que se agote la batería del coche.

No te recomiendo que hagas eso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2013)

Ummm , posiblemente si los cables de alimentación son delgados , el circuito detectará batería baja mucho antes 

Saludos !


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 21, 2013)

Si es a compresor debe consumir un montón de amperes... ¿Podrías medir el consumo?


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 21, 2013)

hola...a ver...yo creo que se debe al funcionamiento en si de la nevera.....y no es aconsejable que funcione con motor parado...¿¿¿¿ porque ??? por lo general tienen una  células peltier y si se fijan en la hoja de datos veran su consumo.... y de alli la caida de voltaje de la bateria... dejo un link.donde hay una solucion o mejora......(hay buenas fotos)... http://www.fermines.com/Nevecoch.htm


----------



## echuja (Ago 22, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hola echuja:
> 
> ...


 

En las instrucciones de la nevera pone que tiene un controlador de batería, ¿podría estar ay el problema?


----------



## Tachenk (Ago 28, 2013)

Es que sin saber si funciona por compresor, por Pelteir (Termoelectrica) o incluso por butano, no se puede dar una respuesta con una minima precision, cada sistema es muy distinto en necesidades electricas.
¿No tiene hoja de caracteristicas tecnicas?


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 28, 2013)

echuja...


> En las instrucciones de la nevera pone que tiene un controlador de batería, ¿podría estar ay el problema?


sacale fotos, y trata e ver como va el circuito...
revisaste los voltajes, como pasa de compresor a peltier??hay alguna llave o es electronico??


----------



## Tachenk (Ago 29, 2013)

Bueno, parece mas que claro que es termoelectrico, como el 90% de estas neverirtas , lo que ocurre es lo que te comenta  *dearlana*, tienes dos opciones, cambiar la bateria, porque no debe estar muy bien o poner el enfriador solo con el motor en marcha, salvo que te quedes sin bateria y sin  poder arrancar el coche.
El circuito solo va a mostar una pequeña fuente de alimentacion para la alterna, que dicho sea de paso suelen ser bastante insuficientes en cuanto a potencia requerida por la peltier, que casi seguro sea de 90W, cosa que tampoco nos has dicho y que debe poner en la pegatina de caracteristicas que lleva esta neverita, que por cierto no esperes que te enfrie nada, con suerte te mantendra el frio de lo que introduzcas. Saludos.


----------

